# Singleton Puppy Scan? Mismate Jab?



## tillywink (Feb 11, 2011)

A friend had her dog scanned today at either 32days or 26days depending on which mating you go by, and the scan (done by a vet nurse) only showed one puppy. 

She is a maiden bitch, and she has been advised to have the pregnancy aborted. I have suggested maybe waiting another 7 to 10 days for another scan and then deciding what to do about the pregnancy if there is still only one puppy showing. 

What would you do if you were in her shoes?


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

Who has advised her to have the pup aborted - the vet??


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

How odd - could there be other reasons behind the advice?

I have to say, in my own experience - vet scans are only really of use for confirming pregnancy - not counting the number of pups.

On my first two litters we saw 4 each time, and got 8 and 9 respectively 

On my last litter we could only definitely detect one sac - and had 7 pups.

I know Singleton litters aren't ideal - but also, a vet scan I wouldn't have thought would be the best method for confirming there is only a single pup there.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I know the difficulties with singleton puppies, but i think it is a bit harsh to abort for this reason alone.  Like others have said scans are not 100% maybe your friend should see about getting an xray done??? It would be sad if the pregnancy was aborted and there were more than one.


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I would definitely wait, she's either 26 or 32 days from matings, BUT could be 5 days or more less than that depending on when she ovulated and if she is 5 days behind it may have been too early to see all the pups. I have my own scanner and can normally see pups around 21 days, but they just look like black grapes at this age, so can easily be missed.

I would wait and have her scanned again in a week to 10 days time. There is also no reason to abort because of a singleton, more chance of a c-section, but absolutely no reason what so ever to abort, disgusting that your vet should even suggest it.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ooooh How odd! 

I've never used a scan to determine numbers (as such) just to confirm pregnancy and RULE OUT singletons. Had one or two singletons litters and I wouldn't abort the litter (unless it was unplanned). It just means that she has to be more prepared and more of her guard for the bitch "going over".... There is obviously also the risk of C sections..... but the numbers counted on scans are very rarely accurate.

If necessary, It may be worth waiting a few weeks and having her xrayed closer to the date.

BTW, what breed? Some cope better with singletons than other breeds.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

On Teigans last litter, I had her scanned and they said they could see two puppies, she went on to have just just the one puppy, had to help it out but everything turned out good. I wouldn't abort, some puppies like to hide behind the others so scanning is not always 100%


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

I was told that my vet could only see 1 puppy on the scan but he said that he couldn't be sure. Just that she was definitely carrying at least 1 puppy (confirmation of pregnancy). I really stressed something awful, as she is on the small side and if there were only 1 pup, it would almost definitely have resulted in c-section. We made plans that if it continued to look like a singleton, we would let her star labour (to get the hormones flowing) but then whipp her in for emergency c-section. A few weeks later it became obvious that there were two pups. Phew, was i relieved.

As for aborting! Goodness, that never even crossed my mind! I don't see that being necessary, so long as you are prepared for possible c-section......


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Ooooh How odd!
> 
> I've never used a scan to determine numbers (as such) just to confirm pregnancy and RULE OUT singletons. Had one or two singletons litters and I wouldn't abort the litter (unless it was unplanned). It just means that she has to be more prepared and more of her guard for the bitch "going over".... There is obviously also the risk of C sections..... but the numbers counted on scans are very rarely accurate.
> 
> ...


I agree with all above, and to always be aware of the risk of Uterine Inertia
- this is the failure of contractions during whelping...

This site is good for explaning.. - Uterine Inertia - Samoyed Club of America Education and Research Foundation (SCARF)

There is also the risk of the bitch not producing milk due to the lack of hormones.

Then theres also the risk of a singleton pup getting to fat - as taking all the milk - if a pup gets to fat it can cause whats called 'swimmers', 'swimmers' often can not walk and need therapy to teach them and get them on their feet..

Just be prepared for the worst cases..


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

when my bitch was scaned they counted 6 she had 9. I wouldn't be convinced there was only one until a later scan proved it and then you still can never promise there is onle one with a scan.


----------

